# removing cable stops/downtube shifter mounts



## skwerl

OK I'm sure this question has been asked into the ground but this is my first question on this forum so please be gentle. I just got an old steel road bike that I want to convert but I haven't ever tried to grind off braze-ons before. I'm willing to take my time and make it look really good. I plan on getting the frame powdercoated once I'm finished. Do any of you folks have any suggestions about how i can make it look good? Grinder? Maybe finish with a Dremel tool, sandpaper, etc...

Looking to remove cable stops, derailluer hanger, and downtube shifter mounts.

I really want to get this right and I have all winter

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dave Hickey

Grind them off and take your time...There really isn't a special method... I've used a combintion of grinding wheel, Dremel, and sand paper.. What frame are you using for the conversion?


----------



## skwerl

I was hesitant to say in my original post because I'm sure there will be groans throughout the cycling community. It's a 1987 Pinarello Asolo that I bought from some lady for 75 bucks. Full Dura-Ace drive - lame for a Pinarello but it's actually beautiful stuff.

This will be my third fixie conversion (Lotus, Bianchi) but the first that I've tried this operation with.

What about a flat file for clean-up?

Thanks


----------



## Hollywood

skwerl said:


> Looking to remove cable stops, derailluer hanger, and downtube shifter mounts.


just went through that same process in my "yet another incarnation" thread below.

I started with a Dremel and cutter wheel to lop off the big parts first. Then moved to a bench grinder. Its a little sketchy doing that and trying to not grind into the frame, so I stopped short and finished with files & emery cloth. Then a trip to the powdercoaters!

good luck, take 'er slow.

this TT had 3 cable guides on it. Also gone are 2 downtube shifter bosses.


----------



## Richard

On both my frames I used a dremel with a cutting wheel to start, not getting closer than a mm or so from the tubes. Then a grinding wheel until I saw brass. Then a sanding wheel followed up with a flat file, jewellers files, finally emory cloth with the "shoe shine" method.

All I can say is be patient. I put about 6-8 hours into each frame before powder coating.

And shifter bosses are a real pain.


----------



## skwerl

Yeah the shifter bosses look like they will be trouble. I think the route I will take is the bench grinder/flat file/emory cloth route. In that order. I'm hoping that the powdercoat will cover any minor imperfections. Thanks for all your help. 

Hollywood that frame looks amazing. That picture gives me hope.


----------



## Gregory Taylor

*Go easy...*



skwerl said:


> Yeah the shifter bosses look like they will be trouble. I think the route I will take is the bench grinder/flat file/emory cloth route. In that order. I'm hoping that the powdercoat will cover any minor imperfections. Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Hollywood that frame looks amazing. That picture gives me hope.


Go easy on the bench grinder. That will move a LOT of metal in a hurry, but you probably already know that!

I use an air-powered die grinder and then finish it up with a bastard file. If there are any divots, you can use automotive spot putty to fill them in. Instead of emory cloth I use a little 800 wet/dry sandpaper.


----------



## Creakyknees

butchers. it's a sad day in Italy.

hey, when you're done, I have some old Roman statues to clean up, can I borrow your belt sander? the noses are a bit large for my taste.


----------



## Stickarm

Creakyknees said:


> I have some old Roman statues to clean up, can I borrow your belt sander? the noses are a bit large for my taste.


I'll lend you a belt sander for your project -- that Roman stuff was just cheap knock-offs anyway. The Romans were sort of the Bikes Direct of the ancient art world (to put this in context).

Now if you're planning on taking a belt sander to some Greek originals (or, say, trying to dynamite some ancient Roman architecture), then we'll have a problem.

In the end, though, I think that what skwerl is doing is simply realizing the original purpose of this machine, this bicycle. Sure, a perfectly restored or preserved _objet d'art_ is a lovely thing, but a functional device that is being used, that is serving a real purpose -- now that's living!

tl;dr: skwerl's bicycle is dead, long live skwerl's bicycle.


----------



## Richard

*A couple of shots.*

Here are some pics of the Fuso where the shifter bosses and rear hanger were.

By the way, if you're going to have it powder coated, the media blasting prep will knock out any "body putty" covering imperfections. That's why you have to do it right in the first place. 

Good luck.


----------



## jmlapoint

Richard, the Fuso looks absolutely fabulous.
?Question?
Has anyone attempted to remove the bosses or cable guides from a Carbon Frame? I have an old TREK 5500 that I have converted to SS, and would like to remove the ugly top tube cable guides, but I am afraid to try.
Suggestions??


----------



## nealric

I have used just a regular file. Took about an hour of steady work, but came out perfect after paint.


----------



## racerdave

Hollywood said:


> just went through that same process in my "yet another incarnation" thread below.
> 
> I started with a Dremel and cutter wheel to lop off the big parts first. Then moved to a bench grinder. Its a little sketchy doing that and trying to not grind into the frame, so I stopped short and finished with files & emery cloth. Then a trip to the powdercoaters!
> 
> good luck, take 'er slow.
> 
> this TT had 3 cable guides on it. Also gone are 2 downtube shifter bosses.


What frame is that? I ask because I got one exactly like it... lugs look the same, same top tube (top of top tub) cable guides and shifter bosses. It was powdercoated red when I got it, so I have no idea what it started as. Just curious... because I'm thinking about grinding off the same parts, as well as griding off the rear brake bridge and brazing a new one on (higher) to fit fenders better.


----------



## skwerl

OK I got the braze-ons taken off the top tube using a flat bastard file. It looks like that might be the thing - looks pretty much perfect. I am still pretty scared of those shifter bosses but after seeing those pics of the Fuso I see that it can be done. Well. That bike looks amazing. 

I'm not too keen on using body filler (bondo?) - won't that melt out during the powder-coating process? Thanks for all the help. I will proudly post pics when the bike is done - probably 2011. For now here are a couple pics from right after I bought it. As you can see it suffered from neglect and was probably on the way to the dump.


----------



## racerdave

As much as I like new stuff, it is cool to save stuff from a long rusty death in the boneyard and give it life again. Good job, and post up some pics of your surgeries.

Oh, and not sure about Bondo melting out. I think you only have to get it relatively close with powdercoating... the sandblasting and powdercoat tend to hide more imperfections than thinner layers of paint.


----------



## skwerl

Here are a couple pics of the bike's progress thus far. The pics make it look pretty terrible but I'm actually very happy with how it turned out. All the tubes are very smooth and round - you can see where braze-ons were but you can't feel anything. 

A little wet-sanding to polish it up and then it's off to the powder-coaters! Woohoo!


----------



## FatTireFred

almost looks like full chrome under the paint... that could complicate things


----------



## skwerl

Uh oh. It definitely is chrome under the paint. Can't be powdercoated?


----------



## racerdave

yeah, can't it be stripped or blasted?


----------



## skwerl

Dennis of fixedgeargallery tells me that it's OK. I will be getting it done through him and he says they lightly sandblast the frame first to remove paint and other miscellaneous ugliness. This roughs up the chrome enough that the powder coat works well. 

Whew! That scared me!


----------



## lecjladd

any updates on the finished bike? I am working on this right now on an older schwinn I just bought. after you grind down the shifter bosses is there any holes found on the down tube or does it come out solid. I am worried about if I will have to fill it up or not?


----------



## superjohnny

Yea this is kind of an old thread, but I'm interested in hearing how it finished up. Also, can you detail the tools you used to remove the shifter bosses? I have one I'd like to "fix" as well.

thanks


----------



## lecjladd

*done!*

actually I just did it yesterday and it worked great. all you really need is a bench or dye grinder and a dremmel for finishing up...i will post pictures in a little...i meant to take photos as i did it but i forgot =(...

anyways dont hesitate on it...it is a very easy process!


----------



## skwerl

Oh hey sorry about that - the Pinarello is finished. I wound up using a #2 "bastard" file on everything - a hacksaw on some of the gnarlier bits, like the derailluer hanger. It all came out looking great. I finished it all with a wet sand very very fine grit. 

Pics to follow.

Just be patient. patient. PATIENT. I definitely recommend large quantities of hefeweizen.


----------



## JCavilia

*hefeweizen removes paint?*



skwerl said:


> Just be patient. patient. PATIENT. I definitely recommend large quantities of hefeweizen.


I knew that stuff must be good for something ;-)


----------



## Richard

Patience my A$$. I want pictures.


----------



## skwerl

*done*

So the Pinner is finally finished. Here are a bunch of pictures. 

Hahaha oh by the way I meant be patient while you are filing your bosses... (I was already a few beers deep when I posted that last night)


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL work! Seriously, LOVE the white


----------



## blakcloud

You did a great job on your Pinarello. I really like the white, very classic.


----------



## Richard

Really nice job. I have a soft spot for white bikes.


----------



## David Loving

Bump - ping skwerl,

to ask how you handled the head badge on the Pinerello. Did you remove it to paint? I am considering powdercoating an old fixed that has a riveted on head badge. Any advice?


----------



## skwerl

i removed the fork and headset and used a small flathead and a hammer to knock the back of the rivet off from inside the headtube.

To reinstall i called Lightspeed and they sent me some tiny (torx) headtube screws.

Thanks


----------



## David Loving

excellent! Thank you much!


----------



## David Loving

Was the Pinarello powder coated or painted? If it was powdercoated, how did you handle the decal on the seat tube?


----------



## Richard

David Loving said:


> Bump - ping skwerl,
> 
> to ask how you handled the head badge on the Pinerello. Did you remove it to paint? I am considering powdercoating an old fixed that has a riveted on head badge. Any advice?


I did the same on my Raleigh - knock off the rivets from inside the head tube. I just Superglued the badge back on and cut some brass brads short and Superglued them in. They look just like brass rivets and they've held for four years.


----------



## mondayC

I was doubtful when I saw a thread about grinding a Pinarello, but it turned out great.


----------



## David Loving

I spent about two hours with a hacksaw, bastard file and a grinder attachment with cordless drill. The rear derailleur mount came off and the rear drop-out looks good. The front derailleur braze-on is coming along. I find the hacksaw/file combo works best, but I will have to be careful not to get into the seattube. It's faster than I thought. I am going after the cable stops on the downtube tonight when I finish the braze on. I am still debating even whether to paint it, or just powdercoat it white. I may just go with Gios touch-up paint for now, but even their touch-up paint is kind of soft and does not always dry the same tone. Sometime I'd still like to paint it white; maybe now. decisions-decisions... I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## David Loving

The job is done. I filed down the front derailleur braze-on down to the tube. The cable stops on the downtube went quicker than I thought once I got a coarser metal file. Sawed them off with a hacksaw and got it down to the tube with the bastard file. I sawed/filed off the little fitting on the chainstay that holds the rear der. housing and the chrome is going to need re-doing. For the time being I slathered on some Gios touch-up paint - that does not look so hot, but it's blue. I am considering just powdercoating the whole frame white, putting the headbadge back on and doing without decals. OTOH it would be nice to have Southwest Frameworks go over it, paint it and apply just two Gios white w/ gray outlines decals on each side of the seat post, the made in Italy decal on the downtube, and affix the head badge. Maybe they could clean up the chainstay chrome, or just paint it. decisions...decisions.


----------

